# Cant win..wife crashes van again



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I swear....my wife just called....she smashed the van again....(no one hurt thank god).
We just got it back a few months ago from the body shop a few months ago with over 8K in damage. Least this time she's driving it home.
Cant wait for it to get here so i can see this new mess.
Sorry had to vent...pissy right now.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear that J.I do body work and I know it can be a pain in the butt to get the car repaired in a decent amount of time and correctly.Hope it goes well.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

I agree.,,, last time i sent it back 3 times for inperfections just a few months ago...now again!!!!!!!!
Shes taking to long getting home...im just sitting here waiting to see!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Yikes, johnny, sorry to hear that.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry man, that sucks. 

Hope it's not as bad as you think.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Thanks guys heres the damage.
Im not thinking of it right now.
Will need at min. from what i saw at quick look:
Bumper cover, headlight, headluight bezel, fog light, grill, inner front support, fender, door, grill, hood, inner wheel whell, aprox. from what i see 3K at least.
Its to cold to look more.
Wost part is the whole front of this thing is only a few months old.
Worse than it looks.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Man that stinks.

Maybe its too big for her. We had a suburban years ago (actually it was mine and she confiscated it) After 4 substantial accidents I got rid of it and put her in a mini van plymouyth thing. Now she is up to a astrovan and doing quite well just something to think about. And for the record she would never admit it was to big accept for a weak drunk moment and has not admitted it since.


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

> she would never admit it was to big accept for a weak drunk moment and has not admitted it since.


----------



## Koumajutsu (Aug 9, 2006)

I feel your pain my friend.









I did this to my poor 06 pickup just before thanksgiving

My repairs are almost complete... If I ever take the time to pull the fenders back off and get them painted. I decided it was time for Baja fenders, and did the work myself. total investment so far: $525


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i agree with kj i fixed far worse in my driveway. If you have full coverage i understand getting a body shop to fix it......if not you can save a ton by doing work yourself.....although its possible some welding and grinding and cut off wheels might be involved and some wiring with the head lights being bashed.......i wish ya the best of luck


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Poor J - That just sux.... you would think she would learn not to pick fights with other cars by now


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

judging by the shape of hood and grill and headlights.......im guessing thats a dodge right?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Maybe you could trade in your wife for a goldfish or something. 

JUST KIDDING!  Kinda.... 

lol


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Im sooo sorry for you and your wifey. Im sure she was terrified. Is your insurance sky high? thats the kicker.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

ouch


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

kryp...no its a ford.
ghost...u may have a good idea there.
HR,,,no our rates are decent.

We have to wait till monday to meet with the adjuster.


----------

